# Can i bring this on a train



## James (Sep 12, 2012)

I am moving in with my girlfriend in chicago i can only get down there by train but i got a 32 in vizio tv and an xbox 360 im sure i can have my xbox in a bag next to me on the train but i know i cant have my tv can i check my tv in like normal bagage i really dont want to leave it behind


----------



## Steve4031 (Sep 12, 2012)

I think it will be considered a fragile item and not check able. Where ate you coming from? If you are on a train with double deck super liners you might be able to store it in the luggage area down stairs.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Sep 12, 2012)

Just go to a UPS store have them pack and ship the TV to your GFs house for you.


----------



## VentureForth (Sep 13, 2012)

For the costs of TVs today, you may be best off selling it and buying a new one when you get to your new place. Any loss would be offset some by packing and shipping. You DON'T want to check a TV on Amtrak, especially a large flatscreen.


----------



## zephyr17 (Sep 13, 2012)

VentureForth said:


> For the costs of TVs today, you may be best off selling it and buying a new one when you get to your new place. Any loss would be offset some by packing and shipping. You DON'T want to check a TV on Amtrak, especially a large flatscreen.


They won't even take it if they know what it is.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Sep 13, 2012)

James said:


> I am moving in with my girlfriend in chicago i can only get down there by train but i got a 32 in vizio tv ...


A 32" flat screen isn't all that big. Do you have the original box? Does it have a nice handle on it? If so, it shouldn't be a problem. Though, if using the original box, I would not put it anywhere on-board the train that wasn't in my line of sight.


----------



## George Harris (Sep 13, 2012)

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> > I am moving in with my girlfriend in chicago i can only get down there by train but i got a 32 in vizio tv ...
> ...


If it does't have a handle, with duct tape and some small rope or other stuff you can make one. Alternatively, you could get an artists carrying case that will hold a canvas and easel. These things have a name, but I can't think what it is right now. Treating it like it is fragile would be understandable if poeple thought it contained its intended items and it would be less llikely to be seen as having a "steal me" sign.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 13, 2012)

Just tell them you have poor eyesight and need a large screen to watch your DVDs. :giggle:

I agree that 32" is not that big (maybe the size of a garment bag) or heavy (compared to the 42" that I recently got rid of) and if you have the original box with the handle (mine had a handle), you may be able to carry it on...if you "hide" what shows on the box.


----------



## leemell (Sep 13, 2012)

George Harris said:


> Cho Cho Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > James said:
> ...


Portfolio?


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Sep 13, 2012)

I just saw some 32" Vizeo rigs at Wal Mart today and the packaging doesn't look all that hard to handle. If you are on Superliner Coach, then get a seat downstairs where you can set it at the front of the seating area. If Horizon, then try to get front row where you can set it against the bulkhead. But make sure it is packed tightly, preferably with the original packing materials.


----------



## EB_OBS (Sep 14, 2012)

Many electronics in general and/or household items and specifically computers, TVs, etc. are prohibited aboard trains. You cannot check or carry-on one.


----------



## George Harris (Sep 14, 2012)

EB_OBS said:


> Many electronics in general and/or household items and specifically computers, TVs, etc. are prohibited aboard trains. You cannot check or carry-on one.


Huh??? Tell that to all the people that pull out their laptop on the train and start working or playing with it.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 14, 2012)

George Harris said:


> EB_OBS said:
> 
> 
> > Many electronics in general and/or household items and specifically computers, TVs, etc. are prohibited aboard trains. You cannot check or carry-on one.
> ...


I'm sure he means desktops, not laptops.

Or maybe he meant this:


----------



## fairviewroad (Sep 14, 2012)

Someone ought to create a "Can I Bring This On The Train?" app. The answers would be generated Magic 8-ball style. Seems like

that would be as definitive as the multitude of answers you get to questions like this on AU! :giggle:


----------



## lthanlon (Sep 14, 2012)

I've seen some folks in coach using astonishingly large separate monitors with their game consoles.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 14, 2012)

fairviewroad said:


> Someone ought to create a "Can I Bring This On The Train?" app. The answers would be generated Magic 8-ball style.


They can probably reuse most of the code from the "AGR Redemption Rules" app.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 14, 2012)

Ryan said:


> 1347640159[/url]' post='393843']
> 
> 
> fairviewroad said:
> ...


And answers from many Amtrak phone agents!


----------



## Peter KG6LSE (Sep 14, 2012)

EB_OBS said:


> Many electronics in general and/or household items and specifically computers, TVs, etc. are prohibited aboard trains. You cannot check or carry-on one.



this is NOT to you EB-OBS but you brought up a point I felt needed to be covered

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am EE . It's my job to deal with electronics .,

TV's

Look up hand held LCD TV .. Bean around from the early 90s

The do tell .me where does one draw the Line !? 32Inch plasma? ( see my point !)

-------------------------

Computers






This is a LAPTOP a 21 Inch laptop .. :help:

I broght this up as 60 MASS needs to re think what they have for rules .

This is not 1991 .....

Peter.

To the OP.......... ship it or sell it .... Sorry .


----------



## rrdude (Sep 14, 2012)

What about chickens? With or without cages. When I took the train from Nuevo Laredo to Mexico City, I saw a lot of people bring chickens, goats, and other penned up animals on the train. Cigars too. Maybe the chicken could be a "service animal"?


----------



## anir dendroica (Sep 14, 2012)

EB_OBS said:


> Many electronics in general and/or household items and specifically computers, TVs, etc. are prohibited aboard trains. You cannot check or carry-on one.


That has to be the most-ignored rule Amtrak has. I remember reading it for the first time, thinking about my old Casio keyboard in checked baggage, my scanner, digital camera, laptop, iPod, etc., and deciding it wasn't worth worrying about. Electronics are not hazardous or dangerous (with the exception of some older-generation lithium batteries), so I can only assume this is a liability thing. If Amtrak says no electronics and your electronics get broken or stolen or arrive soaking wet in a baggage car full of snow (I've seen that too), then they don't have to reimburse you since you were breaking the rules.

So when Amtrak says "no electronics," my interpretation is "carry these items at your own risk", which seems reasonable to me.


----------



## fairviewroad (Sep 14, 2012)

EB_OBS said:


> Many electronics in general and/or household items and specifically computers, TVs, etc. are prohibited aboard trains. You cannot check or carry-on one.



True, you are not permitted to check electronic items but you can carry them on board.

See this list and specifically the section marked Fragile and/or valuable items.

In fact, in terms of carry-on electronics Amtrak specifically says "Bring 'Em!"



> *Bring Your Entertainment Onboard*You may bring and use onboard personal electronic devices such as PCs, DVD players, tablets and CD players.


Obviously Amtrak wouldn't be going through the trouble of installing Wi-Fi if carry-on electronics were prohibited.

I would assume the usual size and weight limits would apply. Since carry-ons are technically limited to 28x22x14,

then a 32-inch TV would logically be against the rules, but not because it's a TV.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Sep 14, 2012)

laptops etc are allowed but amtrak assumes no liability for theft or damage.


----------



## Peter KG6LSE (Sep 14, 2012)

anir dendroica said:


> EB_OBS said:
> 
> 
> > Many electronics in general and/or household items and specifically computers, TVs, etc. are prohibited aboard trains. You cannot check or carry-on one.
> ...


Yea it smells like a Cover your ... policy to keep amtrak from being responsible..

I am no lawyer . :giggle:

A simple	"we assume no responsibility to the sensitive good you carry or check on our transportation devices "

would be a simple CYA tag..

Peter


----------



## Shortline (Sep 14, 2012)

Give it a shot, what's the worst that can happen? But, if you're moving in with a girlfriend, and all you're bringing to the table is an Xbox 360 and a TV.....don't throw out the box, you might need it again when you're on your way home in a few weeks! :lol:


----------



## EB_OBS (Sep 14, 2012)

What is meant by the policy is large electronics. Not portable and/or handheld devices.

Household electronics such as home stereos & speakers, desktop computers and appliances and televisions that are not intended to be portable, are prohibited from both checked and carry-on baggage.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Sep 14, 2012)

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> > I am moving in with my girlfriend in chicago i can only get down there by train but i got a 32 in vizio tv ...
> ...


You are overvaluing the flat screen TV these days. They are dime a dozen these days. Especially those made by smaller companies.

No biggie. Not any more expensive than laptops.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 15, 2012)

Shawn Ryu said:


> Cho Cho Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > James said:
> ...


Not everyone has disposable income to just go out & buy a new TV or a laptop. And maybe he just bought this one. Why shouldn't he try to take it with him (ether on the train or ship it)?


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Sep 15, 2012)

Of course not. I am just saying, it would really suck if it got stolen but its not like he gave away his life savings for it.


----------



## anir dendroica (Sep 15, 2012)

EB_OBS said:


> What is meant by the policy is large electronics. Not portable and/or handheld devices.
> 
> Household electronics such as home stereos & speakers, desktop computers and appliances and televisions that are not intended to be portable, are prohibited from both checked and carry-on baggage.


That makes more sense, but I don't see why it needs to be separate from general weight/size restrictions. In my view, if an object cannot harm or inconvenience (e.g. spilled liquids) others and it fits within the weight/size limits, it ought to be allowed, with the caveat of course that Amtrak bears no liability for damage.


----------



## Meat Puppet (Sep 15, 2012)

I would have the thing hooked up in my bedroom or roomette playing the xbox on it, but that's me.


----------



## Ispolkom (Sep 16, 2012)

I suppose that I just missed the discussion of the change, but the baggage rules now allow as an exception to the ban on pointy things: "Sheathed equipment, to include fencing equipment, are allowed in checked baggage." So now I *can* check my broadsword, as long as I bring along the sheath.

Still no go on the matchlock, the pike or any of the other 30 Years' War accoutrements, but I believe we're making progress.


----------



## Peter KG6LSE (Sep 18, 2012)

YAY I can go to Comic Con as LINK next Year . Photo


----------

